# Where to stay in Western Canada



## Corky (Apr 26, 2008)

My daughter and her husband would love to visit Western Canada in late August.  Living in the northeast, and mainly vacationing here, I know nothing about timeshares in that area.

Could someone with experience suggest a good place for a young couple, who love the outdoors, to visit.

Also, how difficult will it be to reserve something?  

Thanks for your help


----------



## BevL (Apr 27, 2008)

Hmm, outdoors in Western Canada.  Well, I think you're looking at several hundred thousand square miles.

Seriously, it's a big area, but if you like the outdoors, my suggestion would be Banff - beautiful mountains, etc. or Whistler - beautiful mountains but a tad more urban.  Alternatively, if you're looking for something a little warmer with beaches and stuff, Kelowna in B.C. might work for you, but that's a really tough trade for that time of year.

If you're thinking early August, try to avoid the week that includes the first Monday in August.  That is a holiday in Canada, and I read info that that is the most popular holiday week of the year - good weather, better than July in most areas.  Kids in this part of the country don't go back to school until after Labour Day, so your best bet for August would probably be the week leading into Labour Day.

If you can wait until the first week of September, after Labour Day, the weather is usually really nice and the crowds have diminished exponentially.

That's a really, really thumbnail sketch answer to your question.  I always travel somewhere else to vacation - I'm spoiled with the beauty here as I've always had it.  But just like I'm happy I went to NYC to experience it, you won't be disappointed if you come here.

I'm sure you'll get other information - we're usually a helpful bunch here on the Canada board

Bev


----------



## spirits (Apr 27, 2008)

*Try Tug Classified*

Hi.  There are many places to see in Western Canada, from Banff, Jasper to Radium, Invermere and many others.  One good place is the Tug classifieds at the top of this page.  Also try Craigslist, Kijiji  with Edmonton or Calgary cities or  Redweek.  I would book soon to avoid disappointment.


----------



## Tacoma (Apr 27, 2008)

Since you said they are outdoors people I would definitely suggest Banff.  Hiking, whitewater rafting, cycling, horseback riding are all activities easily available.  THere's a reason so many of Canada's national parks are in the Banff region.  

Joan


----------



## eal (Apr 27, 2008)

If you have a read through some of the more recent threads and check the Alberta and British Columbia timeshare reviews you should find lots of information.  

The highlights of a trip to Western Canada for me would include:
Vancouver Island
Vancouver
Whistler
Kamloops (Sun Peaks)
Shuswap Lakes
Kelowna
Columbia Valley (Fairmont)
Banff/Canmore

But of course you couldn't do it all in one trip!


----------



## djyamyam (Apr 27, 2008)

eal said:


> If you have a read through some of the more recent threads and check the Alberta and British Columbia timeshare reviews you should find lots of information.
> 
> The highlights of a trip to Western Canada for me would include:
> Vancouver Island
> ...



I would say that's a pretty good list.  I would also include Jasper and Kananaskis (for outdoors).  Kamloops would be lower on the list for summer time for us.

To the OP, if you're only going to be here a week, then you'll have to narrow it down to the general region because of the distances involved.  You could literally spend a week in each of the areas above and not see everything (although you would get a very good flavour)

We've hiked and camped (both car and backpack) extensively in Banff, Kananaskis, and Jasper and can say there are more than enough there to keep someone occupied for days on end.


----------



## eal (Apr 27, 2008)

Yes Kananaskis is beautiful, I can't believe I left it off the list.  

When we first moved to Calgary with small children we bought a trailer with the plan to camp and explore all over Alberta.  We ended up camping in Kananaskis almost exclusively for over 15 years.  Even after we discovered timesharing we have taken advantage of last-call and extra-vacation opportunities at the Lodge at Kananaskis.  

My husband and son have done a week-long backpacking trip every summer for 20 years, and at least 50% of those trips have been in Kananaskis, including the one planned for this summer. 

There is a terrific hostel at Ribbon Creek for young people who love the outdoors and are looking for a less expensive vacation in the Kananaskis area - here is the website:
http://www.hihostels.ca/PM/en/abhostels.aspx?sortcode=2.21.30

There are also lovely hostels in Canmore, Banff, Lake Louise, all along the Icefields Parkway and in Jasper.  The Icefields Parkway is a spectacular drive from Lake Louise to Jasper.

(and no I don't work for Alberta Tourism...)


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Apr 27, 2008)

Corky said:


> My daughter and her husband would love to visit Western Canada in late August.  Living in the northeast, and mainly vacationing here, I know nothing about timeshares in that area.
> 
> Could someone with experience suggest a good place for a young couple, who love the outdoors, to visit.
> 
> ...



A reservation in late August could be difficult.  That is prime season.  Because schools in the Northwest generally start the school year the last week of August, that week might be a bit easier to reserve.


----------



## Corky (Apr 28, 2008)

WOW, those were wonderful, informative responses.  They are greatly appreciated.

I just started another thread because I found availability at the Fairmonts in BC.  Not sure they'd be the best choice for my daughter and her husband if they wanted to see all that you suggested.  What do you think? Is that location too out of the way?

If you can recommend timeshares that would be better, I'd love a list.

Thanks again!


----------



## cgingrich (Apr 29, 2008)

*Fairmont*

We just got back form Marble Canyon in Fairmont.  Beautiful!  It is in the Kooteny Parks, very close to Banff.  About 1 1/2 hours.  and 3 Hours from Calgary.  I would recommend flying into Calgary, driving to Banff for a couple days on either the first part of the trip of the later.  Do you know where they are flying in/out from.  I know WestJet Airlines has excellent times slots from direct Newark to Calgary and cheap.

If you are thinking Vancouver or Vancouver Island then you want to fly into Vancouver or Victoria.

Like another tugger said, western Canada is huge and alot of driving from to cover each province.

Enjoy!

chris


----------



## djyamyam (Apr 29, 2008)

cgingrich said:


> We just got back form Marble Canyon in Fairmont.  Beautiful!



How are the units/resort?  I knew they were building those and had they were done up ok.  Does real life match up to how it's shown on their website?


----------



## Corky (Apr 29, 2008)

Chris, thanks for the tip re: flying from Newark to Calgary.  Low airline fares may tip the balance on where my daughter will choose as the destination. Based on everyone's feedback, this area seems like it deserves more than one week of vacation.


----------



## sullco (Apr 30, 2008)

*Sunset Resorts in Canmore*

Canmore is 14 k or miles (I forget) down the highway from Banff and it is a great outdoorsy place. 

http://www.canmore.sunsetresorts.com/

Sunset Resorts is a small operation that will soon be big.  If you can tolerate construction next door, and you can get in, they will treat you well.

If your goal is to be outdoors and not rely on resort amenities--this is the place.  Their amenities are being constructed now, but their existing condos are fine.  They also do not harangue you with timeshare sales assaults.


----------

